# Pictures of rarer bags



## elvisfan4life

Hi all does anyone own any of the bags made in 2007 in chester leather as per the attached? Of so can you post pics as with one or two exceptions i have never seen any of these


----------



## elvisfan4life

I have seen but not owned Penrose Arlington and fitzrovia but have never seen the others


----------



## elvisfan4life

Alos wondering how beige compares to oak


----------



## GoStanford

What beautiful designs - the Arlington reminds me of a Bayswater but I guess technically it is a different line?


----------



## WaitingToRetire

NPN had a Fitzrovia recently - sold now. I thought I'd seen one before!!!!  I think one would be lovely in all black.....................


----------



## MiniMabel

A Penrose here..........

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...th-Dust-Bag-/221869656209?hash=item33a8764891


----------



## elvisfan4life

Maybe shian might have pics of the rarer beauties


----------



## elvisfan4life

Abingdon was the same era but was goatskin ditto wilton etc all in 2007


----------



## elvisfan4life

Found an arlington identified by jazzy


----------



## elvisfan4life

Penrose


----------



## elvisfan4life

Shaftsbury looks like an early ew bays


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Shaftsbury looks like an early ew bays



Just a tad Elvis!!  I love the detailing on these and the chunky hardware.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> Just a tad Elvis!!  I love the detailing on these and the chunky hardware.



Much more detailing good old made in england days


----------



## Mooshooshoo

elvisfan4life said:


> Found an arlington identified by jazzy


What a beauty


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Much more detailing good old made in england days



These photos actually made me realise how much I like the clasp on these bags and there was me thinking I was a postmans lock snob! Lol


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Much more detailing good old made in england days



These photos actually made me realise how much I like the clasp on these bags and there was me thinking I was a postmans lock snob! Lol


----------



## scrapsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Shaftsbury looks like an early ew bays




Ooh this is lovely!


----------



## elvisfan4life

WaitingToRetire said:


> View attachment 3141294
> 
> 
> 
> NPN had a Fitzrovia recently - sold now. I thought I'd seen one before!!!!  I think one would be lovely in all black.....................



Labels most wanted had one in black recently i think


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> These photos actually made me realise how much I like the clasp on these bags and there was me thinking I was a postmans lock snob! Lol



Have always loved these locks as they dont catch on anything or make marks like the postmans lock on the LL purse can do

My make up pouch for instance fits better in my small bays clutch with the fold down lock on it than e traditional nvt ones with postman's lock


----------



## Sunfeather

WaitingToRetire said:


> View attachment 3141294
> 
> 
> 
> NPN had a Fitzrovia recently - sold now. I thought I'd seen one before!!!!  I think one would be lovely in all black.....................



That's a stunning bag! If Mulb would them bring back....I would want. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chester leather is a type of goatskin but dont know how it varies from oter goatskin...Ellie would know


----------



## WaitingToRetire

elvisfan4life said:


> Have always loved these locks as they dont catch on anything or make marks like the postmans lock on the LL purse can do
> 
> My make up pouch for instance fits better in my small bays clutch with the fold down lock on it than e traditional nvt ones with postman's lock


Ooh - I like!!


----------



## casseyelsie

elvisfan4life said:


> Found an arlington identified by jazzy







elvisfan4life said:


> Penrose




I like this 2 bags! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## elvisfan4life

The answer to mulberrys problems is to BRING BACK ALL THE 2007 BAGS


----------



## M0DW4N483

WaitingToRetire said:


> View attachment 3141294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NPN had a Fitzrovia recently - sold now. I thought I'd seen one before!!!!  I think one would be lovely in all black.....................




I actually like this more than bayswater. -


----------



## Mooshooshoo

elvisfan4life said:


> The answer to mulberrys problems is to BRING BACK ALL THE 2007 BAGS


----------



## Elendil

elvisfan4life said:


> The answer to mulberrys problems is to BRING BACK ALL THE 2007 BAGS




And bring the pricerange of 2007 back...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> The answer to mulberrys problems is to BRING BACK ALL THE 2007 BAGS



Indeed. And the prices too.


----------



## Louliu71

elvisfan4life said:


> The answer to mulberrys problems is to BRING BACK ALL THE 2007 BAGS




And 2010-2012 please


----------



## Slowhand

elvisfan4life said:


> Labels most wanted had one in black recently i think




It's  still there if anyone wants a piece of Mulberry at it's best . If I 'did' black I would have snapped it up - it's from a lovely home


----------



## casseyelsie

I want Something that's not rare but not popular either - Rosemary.  Only saw 1 on eBay in color that I don't like [emoji57]


----------



## Slowhand

casseyelsie said:


> I want Something that's not rare but not popular either - Rosemary.  Only saw 1 on eBay in color that I don't like [emoji57]



They do come up -  but often listed as Roxanne / baby Roxanne / small Roxanne etc ...
Bide your time & keep your eyes peeled and you will  get there . Are you looking for a particular colour ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Was at mums recently and thought id post a pic of two of her fav bags. Ochre brinkley in sullivan leather..and the somerset lookalike model from a year or two later


----------



## elvisfan4life

Brinkley


----------



## elvisfan4life

Somerset


----------



## elvisfan4life

Main difference apart from the weight is the back


----------



## elvisfan4life

Somerset has a zipped pocket stripy lining inside and is miles lighter


----------



## elvisfan4life

We both have brinkleys in choc


----------



## Charmaine13

I wish Mulberry continued some of their older styles&#8230; I have never seen a brinkley before but it looks amazing! I love the style and simplicity of the design. I especially love your choc one  Thanks for the pics


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

One of 50


----------



## elvisfan4life

Charmaine13 said:


> I wish Mulberry continued some of their older styles&#8230; I have never seen a brinkley before but it looks amazing! I love the style and simplicity of the design. I especially love your choc one  Thanks for the pics



Aw bless you thanks brinkley is my 82 yr old mums fav she has the choc too
The style is real old style thick thick heavy leather and the smell is still amazing after all these years...i love the fact the straps are leather and thick too not fabric or narrow


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Somerset has a zipped pocket stripy lining inside and is miles lighter



This one is black my mother wants you all to know lest you think she has the brinkley and the somerset in the same colour!!! Lol


----------



## remainsilly

LittlemissPeppa said:


> One of 50
> View attachment 3157984



Is this metallic mushroom medium lily?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Is this metallic mushroom medium lily?



Yup


----------



## remainsilly

Ukpandagirl said:


> Yup



Thanks.
Is gorgeous bag.


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> Found an arlington identified by jazzy




Absolutely love this bag Elvis. I can imagine the chance of finding one of these is slim to none! I'm going to try and hunt one of these down


----------



## elvisfan4life

gemj83 said:


> Absolutely love this bag Elvis. I can imagine the chance of finding one of these is slim to none! I'm going to try and hunt one of these down



I have seen the odd one crop up we will keep our eyes peeled for ypu


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> I have seen the odd one crop up we will keep our eyes peeled for ypu




That would be lovely Elvis Thankyou very much


----------



## Pessie

gemj83 said:


> That would be lovely Elvis Thankyou very much



There's a choc one on eBay at the mo - listed as mulberry bag.  Only 1 photo though.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> There's a choc one on eBay at the mo - listed as mulberry bag.  Only 1 photo though.



And a poor quality pic at that...looks a bit worn for £150 starting price


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Pessie said:


> There's a choc one on eBay at the mo - listed as mulberry bag.  Only 1 photo though.


Well spotted!

There are a few interesting oldies on fleabay currently, including a Belle, several Pasadenas, Magdalene (listed as Magdalane) and Belgrave...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mooshooshoo said:


> Well spotted!
> 
> There are a few interesting oldies on fleabay currently, including a Belle, several Pasadenas, Magdalene (listed as Magdalane) and Belgrave...



And some brinkleys


----------



## elvisfan4life

And pattys


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lots of eastwood large luggage bags cropping up too and a flood of mabels


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> And a poor quality pic at that...looks a bit worn for £150 starting price







Pessie said:


> There's a choc one on eBay at the mo - listed as mulberry bag.  Only 1 photo though.




Thankyou ladies
I can't find it lol! I do like my bags to be in really good condition so if it's seen better days its probably not best for me.


----------



## gemj83

The hunt continues. There is a couple of the 2007 Chester range on preloved. They are in excellent condition from the same seller


----------



## elvisfan4life

gemj83 said:


> The hunt continues. There is a couple of the 2007 Chester range on preloved. They are in excellent condition from the same seller



Sounds interesting never used preloved though


----------



## Pessie

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/genuine-M...989135?hash=item3d068e394f:g:E5cAAOSwl9BWJf~7

not sure if this will work - its still there


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> Sounds interesting never used preloved though




http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/s...ury-goatskin-chocolate-brown-leather-bag.html

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/113596889/mulberry-fitzrovia-black-leather-bag.html

I have always used PayPal as I've never had someone live close enough to me to view/collect the bag


----------



## gemj83

Pessie said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/genuine-M...989135?hash=item3d068e394f:g:E5cAAOSwl9BWJf~7
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if this will work - its still there




Thanks Pessie. The link has worked great. Good spotting! Xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

gemj83 said:


> Thanks Pessie. The link has worked great. Good spotting! Xx



See it didnt sell today?


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> See it didnt sell today?




It didn't, I was hovering over the bid button but didn't press. I've sent the seller an email , just about to purchase it now. I just hope the condition is as she says it is as she is a little vague


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> See it didnt sell today?




I'll keep you posted [emoji4]


----------



## elvisfan4life

gemj83 said:


> I'll keep you posted [emoji4]



Fab hope its a good un


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> Fab hope its a good un




Sorry it's taken so long to post. My house is in chaos at the moment waiting for new bedroom furniture to arrive. Clothes are everywhere!

So here she is, my chocolate brown Arlington. Which I would say is more of a milk chocolate brown! It's in lovely condition. Just as seller(vaguely) described [emoji23]. 





Thankyou to the lovely ladies (as always) on here who helped me find her. 
I haven't been out with it yet but it seems quite practical. It is stuffed so I think I may need a liner in, but I haven't really tried anything in it yet with some weight so we shall see how she goes


----------



## Mooshooshoo

gemj83 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to post. My house is in chaos at the moment waiting for new bedroom furniture to arrive. Clothes are everywhere!
> 
> So here she is, my chocolate brown Arlington. Which I would say is more of a milk chocolate brown! It's in lovely condition. Just as seller(vaguely) described [emoji23].
> 
> View attachment 3184377
> View attachment 3184378
> 
> 
> Thankyou to the lovely ladies (as always) on here who helped me find her.
> I haven't been out with it yet but it seems quite practical. It is stuffed so I think I may need a liner in, but I haven't really tried anything in it yet with some weight so we shall see how she goes


Looks in fabulous condition Gem, congratulations


----------



## Sunfeather

gemj83 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to post. My house is in chaos at the moment waiting for new bedroom furniture to arrive. Clothes are everywhere!
> 
> So here she is, my chocolate brown Arlington. Which I would say is more of a milk chocolate brown! It's in lovely condition. Just as seller(vaguely) described [emoji23].
> 
> View attachment 3184377
> View attachment 3184378
> 
> 
> Thankyou to the lovely ladies (as always) on here who helped me find her.
> I haven't been out with it yet but it seems quite practical. It is stuffed so I think I may need a liner in, but I haven't really tried anything in it yet with some weight so we shall see how she goes



WOW....what a stunning bag in a great colour! &#128525;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Well done hun its gorgeous i toyed with bidding but have too many brown bags and dont use em..enjoy


----------



## Pessie

gemj83 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to post. My house is in chaos at the moment waiting for new bedroom furniture to arrive. Clothes are everywhere!
> 
> So here she is, my chocolate brown Arlington. Which I would say is more of a milk chocolate brown! It's in lovely condition. Just as seller(vaguely) described [emoji23].
> 
> View attachment 3184377
> View attachment 3184378
> 
> 
> Thankyou to the lovely ladies (as always) on here who helped me find her.
> I haven't been out with it yet but it seems quite practical. It is stuffed so I think I may need a liner in, but I haven't really tried anything in it yet with some weight so we shall see how she goes



Beautiful leather, I love goatskin, really pleased it turned out well for you


----------



## Ludmilla

gemj83 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to post. My house is in chaos at the moment waiting for new bedroom furniture to arrive. Clothes are everywhere!
> 
> So here she is, my chocolate brown Arlington. Which I would say is more of a milk chocolate brown! It's in lovely condition. Just as seller(vaguely) described [emoji23].
> 
> View attachment 3184377
> View attachment 3184378
> 
> 
> Thankyou to the lovely ladies (as always) on here who helped me find her.
> I haven't been out with it yet but it seems quite practical. It is stuffed so I think I may need a liner in, but I haven't really tried anything in it yet with some weight so we shall see how she goes



Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## gemj83

Mooshooshoo said:


> Looks in fabulous condition Gem, congratulations




Thanks Mo. I'm surprised I found one in good nick so quick! [emoji4]


----------



## gemj83

Sunfeather said:


> WOW....what a stunning bag in a great colour! [emoji7]







Pessie said:


> Beautiful leather, I love goatskin, really pleased it turned out well for you







Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! Congrats!




Thankyou ladies. The chocolate colour is very dreamy.  I was worried the leather might make the colour look a little flat but it's completely the opposite


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> Well done hun its gorgeous i toyed with bidding but have too many brown bags and dont use em..enjoy[
> 
> I'm so glad you didn't [emoji4].
> Thanks Elvis.
> This is the first brown bag I've owned from mulberry. That's quite shocking isnt it


----------



## gemj83

My pf app isn't playing ball tonight!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

gemj83 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to post. My house is in chaos at the moment waiting for new bedroom furniture to arrive. Clothes are everywhere!
> 
> So here she is, my chocolate brown Arlington. Which I would say is more of a milk chocolate brown! It's in lovely condition. Just as seller(vaguely) described [emoji23].
> 
> View attachment 3184377
> View attachment 3184378
> 
> 
> Thankyou to the lovely ladies (as always) on here who helped me find her.
> I haven't been out with it yet but it seems quite practical. It is stuffed so I think I may need a liner in, but I haven't really tried anything in it yet with some weight so we shall see how she goes



What a corker. Lovely bag. Great find!


----------



## Mayfly285

gemj83 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to post. My house is in chaos at the moment waiting for new bedroom furniture to arrive. Clothes are everywhere!
> 
> So here she is, my chocolate brown Arlington. Which I would say is more of a milk chocolate brown! It's in lovely condition. Just as seller(vaguely) described [emoji23].
> 
> View attachment 3184377
> View attachment 3184378
> 
> 
> Thankyou to the lovely ladies (as always) on here who helped me find her.
> I haven't been out with it yet but it seems quite practical. It is stuffed so I think I may need a liner in, but I haven't really tried anything in it yet with some weight so we shall see how she goes


 
She looks a real beauty, gem; fabulous leather and in amazing condition.  Congratulations on a rare lovely!


----------



## Slowhand

gemj83 said:


> Sorry it's taken so long to post. My house is in chaos at the moment waiting for new bedroom furniture to arrive. Clothes are everywhere!
> 
> So here she is, my chocolate brown Arlington. Which I would say is more of a milk chocolate brown! It's in lovely condition. Just as seller(vaguely) described [emoji23].
> 
> View attachment 3184377
> View attachment 3184378
> 
> 
> Thankyou to the lovely ladies (as always) on here who helped me find her.
> I haven't been out with it yet but it seems quite practical. It is stuffed so I think I may need a liner in, but I haven't really tried anything in it yet with some weight so we shall see how she goes


What a beauty  How are you getting on together ?


----------



## gemj83

Slowhand said:


> What a beauty  How are you getting on together ?




Thanks for asking. 
Well, I haven't actually took her out yet. I've got copious amounts of skirting boards, doors and goodness knows what else to paint. I'm also now waiting on some bedroom furniture that is arriving a week late. House is a little topsy turvey (are those even real words [emoji23]) so she's hidden away stuffed at the minute. 
I can't wait to take her out. I do keep taking it out the dustbag and admiring it. 
I'll keep you posted


----------



## gemj83

Ukpandagirl said:


> What a corker. Lovely bag. Great find!







Mayfly285 said:


> She looks a real beauty, gem; fabulous leather and in amazing condition.  Congratulations on a rare lovely!




Thankyou both very much. I still can't believe I've found one! [emoji4]


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> I have seen but not owned Penrose Arlington and fitzrovia but have never seen the others


Lol have owned a penrose  for some years now


----------



## 24shaz

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol have owned a penrose  for some years now


Love the penrose! What colour do you have?


----------



## elvisfan4life

24shaz said:


> Love the penrose! What colour do you have?


 Old fashioned chocolate - the leather is such amazing quality full thick hide - ah the good old days


----------

